# Argh! Temptation... Eight drawer wood tool chest



## Analias (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got this in my latest HF email.  Tempting.  Anyone give into the temptation and how did it work out?

http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-...dium=email&utm_campaign=1013a&utm_source=1002

Please let me know if you can't see the contents of the URL.


----------



## upTheHill (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been thinking of that one also. I'm quickly filling up the tool boxes I have and could use another one



Analias said:


> Just got this in my latest HF email.  Tempting.  Anyone give into the temptation and how did it work out?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-...dium=email&utm_campaign=1013a&utm_source=1002
> 
> Please let me know if you can't see the contents of the URL.


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been also looking at that one since they have the coupon for $59.99 in all the magazines right now.  Unfortunately my local Harbor Freight has not gotten any in and does not plan on it.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 5, 2013)

I got one for my wife for her jewelery making tools.  It's OK, she likes it.  Not sure what the wood is but, it's stained, varnished and fairly hard.  Workmanship is average at-best and green felt is pretty thin, it serves it's purpose.


----------



## Analias (Mar 5, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I got one for my wife for her jewelery making tools.  It's OK, she likes it.  Not sure what the wood is but, it's stained, varnished and fairly hard.  Workmanship is average at-best and green felt is pretty thin, it serves it's purpose.



Thanks for the report, Ray.

Does HF ship to stores and still allow the use of the coupon?


----------



## Ray C (Mar 5, 2013)

Analias said:


> Thanks for the report, Ray.
> 
> Does HF ship to stores and still allow the use of the coupon?




I do not know.  Give e'm a call.


----------



## joe_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I guess that "_exclusive_" email offer* I *got wasn't so exclusive if you got one too. I can't believe a big national corporation would play me like that. And here I thought we had a special thing going.

In any case, you do realize you can use the coupons in the email online too right? If you click on the link in the email it shold apply the coupon. If it doesn't, you type in the number that's in the middle of it near the barcode. Of course you'll pay shipping, but it should be cheap - might even fall into that 6.99 fedex shipping deal they do. If you've got the 20% off one item coupon you can do that too. That's how I finally broke down and bought the bandsaw - it was on sale for 249 and I had the 20% coupon so I ordered it online, plugged in the coupon number and it took another 50 bucks off that price. Postage was, I believe, $21 - but since I'm so far from Tucson it would have cost me that much in gas to go up and buy it in person. 

Joe


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 5, 2013)

I've seen them in the store and they are not all that nice.  The drawer bottoms are particle board, and the fit isn't that good.  For the same on sale price I've found a wood jewlery box with 7 drawers that was much nicer.  I bought it down the street at:
http://aldeahome.com/
they don't seem to have them anymore, but things show up in the strangest places. Even for $60.00 or so, I'd go for an old Kennedy steel box or an older machinist's chest that needed some work.  I had been thinking of getting a HF box, but after replacing the drawer bottoms, tenoning the drawers and generally tightening things up you have a lot of work in a not very nice box.


----------



## fastback (Mar 6, 2013)

Grizzly has plans for a (10 drawer) I think.  I did buy a plan and expect that at some point I'll make one.  At present, I have 2 wooded Gerstner's a 7 and a 10, and one 8 drawer (can't think of the name) similar to Kennedy.  Never seem to have enough storage.


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 6, 2013)

I've seen those, and I'd pass... seems flimsy, and I would always worry it would fall apart (maybe it won't, but thats the feeling I got from it)


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree with Purplev, these have always worried me that they would not hold up but then I am not gentle with most things. I prefer the metal drawers. My father-in-law 83 years old and a retired machinist has the wooden tool cabinet/drawers he started with. They rarely build them to this quality anymore and if they do it cost $$$$$.


----------



## chipmunk (Mar 16, 2013)

I have two of those wood boxes. One I use on a bedroom closet shelf for small stuff, keys, eye glasses, small household tools and the other is in my woodworking shop, I use it for small measuring tools.
Both boxes are well made for what you pay, and I’ve had no trouble with either. I would not however load either up with a full load of heavy steel tools and expect to lug it around by the top handle.

My motto with Harbor Freight is “if it has no moving parts, it may, possibly, maybe, perhaps, could be OK to take a chance if it has a life time guarantee and I live next door to the store.”


----------

